# Email marketing new clients



## Triton (Apr 3, 2017)

I have just about all my ducks in a row to start emailing new clients......except the email itself.  Ive created case studies of three of my current clients.  Im wondering if any pros out there might be willing to offer up a generic email template thats been working for them in this regard.  Beyond suiting it to fit the industries I plan to contact of course.  All advice is welcome.  Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2017)

What is the intent of the e-mail?  You don't list a location, but in some countries, such as Canada, you need permission from the recipient to send offers/solicitation.


----------



## Triton (Apr 3, 2017)

tirediron said:


> What is the intent of the e-mail?  You don't list a location, but in some countries, such as Canada, you need permission from the recipient to send offers/solicitation.



Well, I am glad I posted here then!  I am from Canada, and my intent would be to try and get some  new clients (sales).  All of my sales thus far have been from photos I had in stock and sold to the same client for advertising purposes.  So you're saying I would have to email the client first to ask permission to send an offer?  A large part of the potential client list I created is in the US.  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2017)

Okay... not sure how it applies to cross-border marketing, but it's the reason that practically every commercial website now asks for your e-mail address for their "newsletter", special offers, or whatever. Once you give them your e-mail address, the permission for them to contact you is implicit in that.  Check out the CMA's page on this.


----------



## Triton (Apr 3, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Okay... not sure how it applies to cross-border marketing, but it's the reason that practically every commercial website now asks for your e-mail address for their "newsletter", special offers, or whatever. Once you give them your e-mail address, the permission for them to contact you is implicit in that.  Check out the CMA's page on this.



Ironically I had to give my email address to upload the pdf!  Its clear as mud!  Ill have to read it a few times to let it sink in but basically its says exactly what you said.  Ill  need to get permission first  before sending any sort email marketing.  Which makes sense.  Ill have to look into the cross border regulations.  Im hoping they're not the same.  I am not scared to use the ole telephone either which might help me cover more water....


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## unpopular (Apr 3, 2017)

No. Just don't.

Spam has a highly negative association, and is out-dated. I don't have any alternative advise for you, but unsolicited e-mail is 'oh-so-2002', and unless you're a Nigerian prince, it's probably best to just stay away.

Ask yourself - do you like getting junk e-mail?


----------



## Triton (Apr 3, 2017)

unpopular said:


> No. Just don't.
> 
> Spam has a highly negative association, and is out-dated. I don't have any alternative advise for you, but unsolicited e-mail is 'oh-so-2002', and unless you're a Nigerian prince, it's probably best to just stay away.
> 
> Ask yourself - do you like getting junk e-mail?



Nope, I hate getting junk.  I know its probably been said a few times on here, but I really feel I have a niche market.  Im confident that if I can get these new clients to look at even one photo (or case study) my chances of getting some sales would significantly increase.  As I said up top,  I am certainly open to suggestions, ANY suggestions.  I am an underwater photographer, and I specialize in over/under shots of anglers, gear etc.  I have also taken photos of fully submerged commercial divers working.  I have taken photos of freshwater game fish in their natural habitat.  Im not sure when a photographer is considered a pro,  and I certainly dont want to insinuate that I am one, but my field of expertise and the things I shoot are pretty rare and unique.  I am a professional diver first, which I will confidently admit, and very interested and skilled in photography second.  I have NEVER tried to sell my photos, but they sell (4 times, which isnt a lot).  So if you were to make a suggestion, where would I start trying to sell these?!?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

